# Frame trouble



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Anybody know anything about frame repair? My Lemans has a nasty hole just behind the left front fender.

Can I cut out the rust and weld a patch over it, and have it pass safety, or do I have to replace the whole section?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I would suggest replacing the whole section. This what mine looked like.



It's completely rotted out on both sides and over the rear axle. This is what I am using to repair it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would not recommend welding on the frame yourself. If you do have it welded, have a certified welder do it, that way you know it's done right and the car will be safe. If he says he can't do it, then look for another frame.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine's not nearly that bad (I don't think,) I'll post a pic when I get a chance.

Thanks for the advise.


----------

